

How to Improve Your Code Pairing Experience - sidcool
http://www.thoughtworks.com/insights/blog/10-ways-improve-your-pairing-experience?utm_medium=social&utm_source=hackernews

======
twirkman
Switching drivers is a great way to bring someone into a code base. Make sure
the new member is actually the driver though - it's easy to become a typing
drone if you're overwhelmed.

